# Houndsmen



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Anyone have any contact information or ens hounds themselves, I have a harvest objective tag and looking for someone in northern utah area who would be willing to take someone out. I have people down south but was looking for someone up this way to try these hills out.


----------

